# Will fin rot heal by itself?



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

Without aquarium salt etc. Just normal temp and filtered water..My betta has a little hole in his fins and the petstore i always go too is closed for 2 weeks..so i cannot by any medication for him.


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

Is it still eating the food?? If the answer is yes,please don't pour any medicine on him. I would say the quality of water does effect the Betta fins,especially on CT.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree, daily water changes is often all that is needed when it is caught early. 
When a fish has the right conditions their immunity will do the work.


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

Yea he is still eatting blood worms and pellets. I'll try a water change. Thanks!


----------

